# What's your favorite Hap/Peacock



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm looking at stocking options for my new 255g tank and would like to know what everyones favorites are for nice haps and peacocks. 
Pictures and sizes would be nice too :thumb: 
Thanks all, Ben


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

in a tank that size you have the luxury of making a stunning all male set up.. So you will want to find one of each.. Peacocks that colors arent alike, same with any haps or mbuna's you choose.. 
A couple i recommend that tanks with all male set ups should have, 
flametail peacock
Electric blue hap(s.freyri)
tawain reef
blue neon peacock
cyno afra
lithobate
german red peacock


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

A yellow regal and a Malawi butterfly look nice also.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Get a Venestus and Aulonocara saulosi.


----------



## alexandrend (Jun 28, 2008)

Just a few of my favorites:

Protomelas taeniolatus
Dimidiochromis compressiceps
Cyrtocara moorii
Othopharynx lithobates
Sciaenochromis fryeri
Copadichromis borleyi "Kandango"


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm happy with ALL the inhabitants of my 100g. You would have no problem housing them plus more larger ones in your 255g.

1 Fryeri 
1 Fryeri Lumbaulo 
1 Fryeri OB 
1 Borleyi - Red 
1 Borleyi - Gold 
1 T. Reef 
1 Lithobates 
1 Phenochilus 
1 Taeniolatus 
2 Moorii 
1 Electra 
1 Electra Blackfin Makonde Yellow 
1 Melas 
1 Compressiceps 
1 Red Shoulder 
1 Baenschi 
1 Eureka 
1 Rubescens (Orange) 
1 Rubescens (Red) 
2 OB Peacock
1 Peacock/Fryeri Hybrid


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I am especially pleased with my Copadichromis boyeri (Kandago). He's colored up very nicely and gets to be a larger size but not so aggressive that he can't be kept with peacocks.









The Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania is also a fish that gets a bit larger and does well with peacocks. His looks improve as he ages to become a very unique looking fish. 









My ruby red peacock looks very striking in this picture but when I took out the females, his color faded quite a bit. Still a nice peacock.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

All these look great.....Keep them coming :thumb: I would also love to hear about any oddities some of you keep with your haps and peacocks.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Most odd thing I've seen in a hap tank is calvus and that's not all that strange.

My favorite is either a pheno or the Mloto Midnight. I really like the Otter Points for peacocks. Never tried them yet, but they're on my list. I'm switching to primarily tangs for awhile now.


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2008)

Ngara flametail is my favorite!! You have alot of possibilities with 255gal, I'm jealous.
Have fun stocking!!!!


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

rsuarez1982 said:


> I'm happy with ALL the inhabitants of my 100g. You would have no problem housing them plus more larger ones in your 255g.
> 
> 1 Fryeri
> 1 Fryeri Lumbaulo
> ...


This looks like a great list but what's a Melas??


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

So here is my stock list so far they are living in my 150g until my 255g is ready. I would like to add some more peacocks.
Any other suggestions or critiques would be great :thumb:

1 Placidochromis Milomo- Super VC-10 
2 Labidochromis Caeruleus- Yellow Lab 
1 Sciaenochromis Fryeri- Electric Blue 
1 Nimbochromis Venustus- Giraffe or Camo Dude 
2 Red Parrots (I found out they were mutants later) 
1 Columbian Shark 
2 Pictus Cats 
2 Rapheal Cats 
2 Brisstle Nose Plecos 
1 Pseudotropheus Socolofi- Albino Pindani 
2 Auloncara Stuartgranti Rubescens- Ruby Red Peacocks all male 1 Albino 
1 Chilotilapia rhoadesii 
1 Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Albino) 
3 Pseudotropheus Demasoni (Pombo Rocks) 
1 Otopharynx lithobates 
1 Copadichromis Borleyi (Kadango) 
1 Archocentrus nigrofasciatus- Convict 
1 Melanochromis. joanjohnsonae???(not going in the new tank) 
1 Iodotropheus sprengerae- Rusty Cichlid 
1 Aethiomastacembelus elipsifer- Leopard eel 
1 Cyrtocara Moorii- Blue Dolphin (female will this cause problems?) 
1 Fossorochromis rostratus 
1 Protomelas ornatus 
1 Male Victorian hap??? 
2 Labeotropheus trewavasae (Mpanga Red) 
2 Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" 
1 Juvie peacock


----------



## doebunny (Dec 12, 2006)

That list is great - I'm envious, as I wish I had space for a big tank like that. Why the shark, I have to ask??? Do you already have it?

One of my favorite aulonocaras is "BiColor 500" However, with some of the other fish swimming around, I have to ask what would be the point?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

BenHugs said:


> rsuarez1982 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm happy with ALL the inhabitants of my 100g. You would have no problem housing them plus more larger ones in your 255g.
> ...


"Melas" is Copadichromis melas, formerly known as Copadichromis sp. "Midnight Mloto"


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks marduk on the Copadichromis melas tag. 
I would like to know what you keep in your 265g :thumb:


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

doebunny said:


> That list is great - I'm envious, as I wish I had space for a big tank like that. Why the shark, I have to ask??? Do you already have it?
> 
> One of my favorite aulonocaras is "BiColor 500" However, with some of the other fish swimming around, I have to ask what would be the point?


That list is my current stock so yes I already have the shark. He looks just like a real shark with wiskers not a bad part of my clean up crew but does get picked on once and a while.

I think the bicolor 500 is a great looking fish and it's on my "hit list"  You ask why......... I ask why not :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

No body mentioned red empress? I love a nice male red empress. I have one in my tank, but no pic. However, he is my second favorite. My favorite is my Red Ruby Peacock. He was a looker. Unfortunately, lost him a week ago during a treatment with JPC. I was trying to save my second favorite fish, but in the process lost my favorite fish.  I will post pics later.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

the first two are on my wish list

Tramitochromis Intermedius:









Buccochromis Nototaenia:









My fav Placidochromis Electra









2nd Fav: Placido. Pheno Tanzania


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

so far this is my fav peacock








i have a 2" polystigma and a 2" venustas that i really am digging at the moment also.
i hope my Intermedius colors up like f8l's once in the 180.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

My favourite hap would be Copadichromis Midnight Mloto.

My favourite peacock would be the BiColour 500's I used to keep.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

dntx5b9 said:


> No body mentioned red empress? I love a nice male red empress. I have one in my tank, but no pic. However, he is my second favorite. My favorite is my Red Ruby Peacock. He was a looker. Unfortunately, lost him a week ago during a treatment with JPC. I was trying to save my second favorite fish, but in the process lost my favorite fish.  I will post pics later.


I have heard that the red empress can be agressive??? That aside I have 4 juvies coming on wednesday :thumb: I wonder how long they take to color up?


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

some of my favorite peacock...
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Cobue)








Aulonocara baenschi








baby Copadichromis azureus








blue ahli








hybird gold peacock








Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" can grown up to 12in


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Some great photos everyone =D>

cichlids _killer you are going to have some nice fish when those all grow up :thumb:

I think I may put the P.Spilonotus Tanzania on my "hit list" how do they compare to the P.Ornatus? I have an ornatus that's starting to color up..... Are they not similar colored fish??


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, from what I've owned...

My favorites are:

Protemelas Steveni Taiwan Reef
Placicochromis Phenochilus
Buccochromis Rhoadesii
Alonocaura "Ruby Red" peacock
C. Borleyi Mbenji (variant with really long pelvic fins and a dark yellow, not red body)

There are so many that I like, but thse are my favorites... granted I just can't seem to keep a good Taiwan Reef in my tank.

I second people take on the T. Intermedius, an aweome fish!
I'm also fond of my Hemitalapia Oxycherus(sp) becaue his cool blue with blood red fins.. but also because he's so active but doesn't bother anyone! He's always swimming the tank.
I also love a Benga/Baneschi peacock.. but they don't show their best colors unless they're really comfortable. I've had many Ruby Red subdominants in my show tanks that look awesome.. a benga will go drab quickly
I have a Protomelas Tangerine Tiger that I love.. but I'm not sure what his scientific name it.. it's not what is listed as a tangerine tiger in the profile section, and i haven't seen him in ad konings book. 
I also like Flavescent peacocks.. but I've rarely seen them as yellow as the ones I've kept. A nice one looks like his body is painted yellow with a black dorsal! 
I like that contrast, so I also like the Midnight Peacock.... Cool colors with a black dorsal.. just awesome.

Also, there is nothing like having a nice benga and a nice ruby red peacock in your tank.. every tank should have this combo. The problem is, finding a good Ruby Red isn't easy.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Fish_Dude I'm asuming your Hemitalapia Oxycherus(sp) is quite a rarity it's not in the profiles section (the name is but thats it) and not much about it on google...........It might be up to you to write a profile on it


----------



## tankCrazy (Aug 9, 2008)

Here is my pick.... 
He is about 2yrs old and my personal favorite










Ruben Red....

:fish:


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

P. Phenochilus and Taiwan Reef. Full grown Dimidiochromis are pretty kik *ss too!


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

Concerning the "Hem Ox" Ad Konings seems to like these guys, probably because of the way they eat. They 'scrape' the algae from Val.... they bite the bottom, and run along the length of the strand. If you ever get to see his show on Malawi Cichids.. go! (He was at the Capital Cichlid Association(DC area) meeting). He also features him his 4th edition "Malawi cichlids in their natural habitat" but no photo does justive..

It most resembles the earlier photo of the T. Interemedius, bu the blue is more 'blue' and less turquoise, and the egg spots are different, but still red. I've had people think he was an intermedius(but to body shape is wrong) I like him because he's so dang active and no a bit agressive, but that activity alo makes it hard to get a good photo of him. He might be on my 125g video.... but I'll make a point to get a good photo. When I get time, I want to add the photo I have of the intermedius that got 4th place in the photo competiion here once. He just missed out on the top three by a fraction of a percent.. and I didn't even know the vote was going on until it was over.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

So I just got 4 juvi Red Empress from a local guy. It's amazing to see what someone calls 2" (I feel sorry for his wife :lol They can't be 1" yet and are now in with my Demasoni/Bristlenose fry.I can't complain though he did deliver to my door and they were cheap. The parents came from my LFS guy which is well known as being the best cichlid guy in town here.

My LFS gets its stock from Spencer Jack of Cichlaholics I'm going to get him to order me in a colored flame tail and a colored Taiwan Reef. I'm also thinking about a black calvus...........If anyone's bored :wink: you could check out the fish list and TELL me what to get :thumb: 
Cichlaholics is one of the sponsors links on this site.

Again everyone on this site rocks thanks for all the help! Look for my 255g tank set up post when I get that going. It will be a little different from the norm as I'm using it as a room divider :drooling:


----------



## a82allison (Jul 17, 2008)

F8LBITEva said:


> 2nd Fav: Placido. Pheno Tanzania


WOW! This is a beautiful fish. I need one. The search is on!

Allison


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

a82allison said:


> F8LBITEva said:
> 
> 
> > Placido. Pheno Tanzania
> ...


I agree with you a82allison I have two juvies hope at least one turns into one like the pic (in a couple of years I hear it takes a while) It's a great pic but I hear it doesn't even do them justice :drooling:


----------



## hsean (Mar 19, 2006)

wow some nice looking fish i have a 360 gallon that i one day want to set up as a hap /peacock mix tank.i like some of these fish especially the blue pheno tanzania


----------



## rogue-ish (Aug 16, 2007)

i have a hai reef redtop (peacock) that i think looks amazing and has a great personality


----------

